# Battery Grip



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all.

I use a canon 350D digital SLR, I've had it a couple of years now. The other day I bought a canon BG-E3 battery grip off the well known auction site, its never been used and is in very good nick. The only thing is there are no instructions with it.

I was just wondering have any of you guys got one of these battery grips and are they easy to use? And if anybody has the instuctions for the BG-E3 I would be interested in a copy please.

:cheers: Rabbit


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I also have a 350, and also bought the grip off ebay  ( actually its a 'homage :tongue2: )

Its very easy to use, what do you want to know? Mine didn't come with instructions either, if you went into a retailer I bet they would help.

Basically , you remove the existing battery flap and slide the grip in and use the screw wheel to attach it to the camera, add batteries and off you go...Did it come with the AA battery adapter? Quite a good idea I think.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I also have a 350, and also bought the grip off ebay  ( actually its a 'homage :tongue2: )
> 
> Its very easy to use, what do you want to know? Mine didn't come with instructions either, if you went into a retailer I bet they would help.
> 
> Basically , you remove the existing battery flap and slide the grip in and use the screw wheel to attach it to the camera, add batteries and off you go...Did it come with the AA battery adapter? Quite a good idea I think.....


Hi,

It came with the AA batery adapter, I have done as described and it works ok, thanks for the help.

Rabbit


----------

